# Changing Seminaries...



## bconway52 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is there anybody here that changed seminaries while pursuing an M.Div?

I went to 4 different colleges before receiving my B.S. 

What's your story? Why did you change seminaries (theological reasons, for the purpose of getting a better quality education, etc). 

Or if you didn't change seminaries, do you wish you would have?


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 13, 2008)

I did not change and wish I had. Attending an evangelical caffeteria seminary (Reformed fellow at 8:00 a.m., Charismatic Methodist at 9:00 a.m., Assemblies of God at 11:00 a.m., etc.) taught me to say . . . "on the one hand, but on the other hand." Somehow, God's sheep don't usually come to church to hear what the Word of God might be, could be, or might possibly be under certain academically controlled conditions, but of course we cannot really be sure.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish I could have changed but in the late 70's there wasn't really any options other than Southwestern Seminary for a conservative Southern Baptist. Southern Seminary was a bastion of liberalism at the time. New Orleans might have been an option but I didn't want to live in New Orleans and that was reason enough, at least at the time. 

I'm not sure what other seminary I might have attended at the time with where I was spiritually and what I knew about other denominations. Other places just weren't on the radar. I think there are a number of options today, as I look at it, but Southern Seminary TODAY would be my first choice. I'm too old a dog to venture into that arena now. It's time for me to work in the local church as a pastor and pour my life into my church. Frankly, I couldn't be happier right now in my life. These are the good old days AGAIN!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 13, 2008)

I attend and will graduate from Pittsburgh Theological Seminary but have taken the majority of credits in the past year from Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary.


----------

